# Life is like toilet paper



## bigtw34

" Life is like a roll of toilet peper, the closer it gets to the end the faster it goes."


----------



## desertrat

bigtw34 said:
			
		

> " Life is like a roll of toilet peper, the closer it gets to the end the faster it goes."


Life is like a roll of toilet paper, it starts out fresh and new and ends up smelling like crap six feet under ground.


----------



## bigtw34

I havent heard that one before, thats a good one.


----------



## desertrat

bigtw34 said:
			
		

> I havent heard that one before, thats a good one.


Why thank you. I actually just made that up. Shows what kind of mood I'm in today.


----------



## Homer J

Life is like a crap sandwich, the more bread you have the less crap you have to eat.


----------



## thakidistight

Have you ever heard of John Wayne toilet paper?



Its rough as hell and dont take sh!t off nobody.


----------



## aps45819

thakidistight said:
			
		

> Have you ever heard of John Wayne toilet paper?
> 
> 
> 
> Its rough as hell and dont take sh!t off nobody.


We have that where I work


----------



## desertrat

Mama always used to tell me, "life is like a box of chocolates."


----------

